# شركات بترول



## ابو جريشة (23 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم _

_ازيكم يا بشمهندسين _
_دى اول مشاركة لى هنا فى الموقع الكبير ده وبجد انا استفدت منه كتير اوى ويارب كده دايما _
_انا اولى ميكانيكا انتاج _
_انا حبيت اول مشاركة لى تكون حاجة تساعد الطلبة زى واحنا دلوقتى كلنا بنستعد للتدريب فى الشركات فحبيت اجيبلكم ارقان تليفونات شركات بترول ودى موجودة فى مصر _

_نيجى بقى لشركات البترول _

_دى تليفونات لعدد من شركات البترول فى مصر وعناوينها _

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## HMS (24 أبريل 2010)

فعلاً فكرة رائعة .. كما اتمنى ان يكون هناك اسماء وأرقام اتصال لشركات في السعودية سواءً نفطية أو غيرها ..

وجزاك الله خير على هذه الفكرة الرائعة ..
​


----------



## عمروصلاح (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 أبريل 2010)

يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .


----------

